# Proposed fines total $90,600.



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Did you see what the postal service fines totaled?


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...1dyyAQ&usg=AFQjCNGIccMQE08llprtXMQbwoABxF2GIw


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Did you see what the postal service fines totaled?
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...1dyyAQ&usg=AFQjCNGIccMQE08llprtXMQbwoABxF2GIw


Hey, I thought you were supposse to email me a recipe for awesome fried bologna. :blink:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Hey, I thought you were supposse to email me a recipe for awesome fried bologna. :blink:




I forgot all about that. I'll dig it up and pm it to you soon. :thumbsup: 
Now shut up before I have to call my cousin Sal to meet you i the HD parking lot and kick you in the caulk. :whistling2:

What about the link I posted?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> I forgot all about that. I'll dig it up and pm it to you soon. :thumbsup:
> Now shut up before I have to call my cousin Sal to meet you i the HD parking lot and kick you in the caulk. :whistling2:
> 
> What about the link I posted?


:laughing:
Yeah, that sht is crazy. One question though, some situations are exempt from OSHA and other federal laws (Like family ran farms for example), so how does this work? The fed rights a check to it's self.....


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

What's with the new name?


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> What's with the new name?





Sal is on his way to PA.....

I thought it was best I not have my non union rat shop linked to me and my mouth on here. Not to cause trouble. I cleared it with FATHER first. :thumbsup:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> :laughing:
> Yeah, that sht is crazy. One question though, some situations are exempt from OSHA and other federal laws (Like family ran farms for example), so how does this work? The fed rights a check to it's self.....


USPS isn't a government entity. Hence, their website is a .com also.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

rdr said:


> USPS isn't a government entity. Hence, their website is a .com also.


Oh, really? I didn't know that. Who runs the United States Post Office then?


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> Oh, really? I didn't know that. Who runs the United States Post Office then?


I guess he thinks it's the phantom cartel:lol:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

ce2two said:


> I guess he thinks it's the phantom cartel:lol:


I didn't notice he was a Canadian. My bad. I forgor their all experts on US government. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Good. If I have to buy loto stuff and pay for training the rest of world needs to too lol.


----------

